# Lump on neck



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The red would indicate to me that it is some sort of irritation and not something really scary. My first thought would be some sort of insect bite.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't know a whole lot, but when you said it was red, I would think of inflammation under the skin rather than something internal like a tumor. But of course, I'm not a vet. Wonder if it could be some sort of boil. I don't even know if dogs can get those or not. I'm glad you're taking Polly to the vet. Hopefully it's nothing a little minor treatment and some TLC can't fix.  

Hugs,
Candace


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It does sound like a bite of some kind - but good to have it checked. Hope all is well - let us know..


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll post an update as soon as we get in from the vet and her trip to PetSmart that I promised her


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

PrettyPollysMom said:


> I'll post an update as soon as we get in from the vet and her trip to PetSmart that I promised her


Hahaha. Deal.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts to Polly.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Keeping Polly in my thoughts today. Hope the vet appointment shows it's nothing to be concerned about for you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good thoughts being sent to Polly...good luck at the vets.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending very good thoughts for Polly and YOU!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Hope everything turns out ok. Give her a hug for me!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrettyPollys Mom*

PrettyPollys mom

Praying everything is ok at the vet.
I think it will be.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just wondering what the vet said.. everything okay?


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

I got a vet appt for tomorrow morning at 11:15. Last night I was looking at it, squeezed it a little bit and liquid came out of it ( clear liquid like what would come out of a pimple). I don't think its anything serious, maybe just a bite or something that has pus around it.. but I don't want to pop it or anything myself.. so I'm taking her in anyway. 

I'll give an update tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

PrettyPollysMom said:


> I got a vet appt for tomorrow morning at 11:15. Last night I was looking at it, squeezed it a little bit and liquid came out of it ( clear liquid like what would come out of a pimple). I don't think its anything serious, maybe just a bite or something that has pus around it.. but I don't want to pop it or anything myself.. so I'm taking her in anyway.
> 
> I'll give an update tomorrow afternoon.


Sounds like a good plan. I agree with you - doesn't sound too bad - but good to check it out for peace of mind.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad you are having her checked out anyway. It does sound like she has gotten bit by something, and may be a bit infected. So good though, to have that peace of mind from the Vet. Plus, she may need an antibiotic. Please let us know the results from her Vet visit.


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

The vet said that its a mass that she should have it removed, but my heart of hearts is telling me that thats not necessary. The vet didn't get a good look at it, because Polly was moving... I'm not sure if I want to put out 500 dollars for something that i thought was just an insect bite... what do you guys think?:curtain:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe a second opinion is needed. If my vet said to remove it without getting a really good look I would want to see what another vets had to say. Why or why not it should be removed and how long to wait to see if it gets better, worse or stays the same. Good luck...keep us updated.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I have taken my dogs in to have lumps checked out and the vet usually if in doubt, does a needle biopsy and checks the cells. Most are usually just fatty tumors, but we are very careful because Honey had a mast cell tumor removed a few years. I would not have anything so small removed if they had not biopsied it or at least watched it for a few weeks to see whether or not it changed or went away. I agree with a second opinion.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Did he give it any type of name? Did he give a reason why it should be removed? Is it because you were able to squeeze something out of it?

Most lumps and bumps can wait until the dog is under anesthesia for something else - a spay, dental cleaning, etc. I would get a second opinion.


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

She did give it a name.. histosarcoma?? She said because it was hard... I dunno... 

A few weeks back, my pit had the same thing on his foot... or so she thought.. ( we thought it was a spider bite, but by the time we got him there, he had opened the sore and she could see the puncture holes) we paid over 500 dollars to have it removed and biopsied. It came back as a very severe bacterial infection she said either from " a clogged hair follicle., or something punctured him " 

So basically, we spent that money on surgery we probably didn't need.. I just don't want to do it again because we really can't afford it now. 

I am thinking of getting a second opinion, but I'm gonna watch it for a while a see if it changes.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

How old is Polly? Cancer is pretty common in goldens. As a vet, when I tell someone that something needs to come off, I really mean it (I tend to be pretty conservative). Of course not everyone is like that, so maybe have a conversation with the vet to determine if s/he really means it should come off now or if it's something you can watch. Ask if s/he could do a fine needle aspirate. 

It bugs me that you say it's red. Maybe it's just a cyst, but if it's not, a red mass could be something bad and the sooner it comes off the better. Make sure the vet sends it off for histopathology unless it's obviously a cyst or lipoma.


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

Polly will be 4 in Feb. Its not red unless its been messed with or squeezed on...


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Certainly not meaning to scare you at all, but my girl Lexi had a strange lump on her back foot. Now, this is with my Vet that I have had since she was 8 weeks old. I trust them completely with my four dogs health. Even with a biopsy and a histopathology report, they were not able to determine just exactly what it was. They tried taking it off when Lexi had her C-section, but soon realized there was too much bleeding from it and stopped the procedure. They just kept saying we would watch it. Well....to make a long story short, what started out as a small growth, grew large and deep in her pad on her outer toe. We ended up having to amputate her entire toe, so that it would have no chance of spreading to another toe. If it were me, even if you like and trust your Vet as I did, I would insist on getting a second opinion.....sooner rather than later. It could spare you a lot of grief and worry later, as I had with Lexi.


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

just an update.

hubby and i are taking polly into a different vet on tuesday for a second opinion... hopefully they can do some type of test to let us know what we are dealing with.. or at least let us know if its benign or not ... will give another update then.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am really happy to hear you are getting a second opinion. It is so much better to be safe. If you have it tested, at least you will know that it isn't something serious, that you need to worry about.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Glad your getting a second opinion...good luck and update when you can.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Definitely good to get a second opinion. I don't know much, but it surprises me that your first vet recommended surgery without getting a good look at it, or even doing a needle aspiration. Maybe it's the hardness of it that is already indicating it's more worrisome? Either way, good to have a second look. Good luck..


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope it turns out to be nothing bad and I'm saying a prayer for you.



Wendee


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

UPDATE!

We took Polly to another vet for a second opinion. I really liked this vet and I'm thinking of changing and making her our regular..

She said that it could be two things. A mass cell tumor or a histosarcoma, or something like that.

She is leaning more towards the histo. The thing that really made me happy is that she gave me more options then just having surgery. 

She told us that IF its a histo then it will go away on its on in a few months. So she gave us the option to try a steroid ointment to try to get the lump to shirk on its on. 

She said that if this doesn't work in a few weeks then we can do the needle aspiration and see what we are dealing with. 

She made me feel 10 times better then the other vet.. she took time and peeled the scab off of the lump, she felt it with her hands and even told me that it wasn't attached to anything and that she can move it around. 

So we're gonna try this steroid ointment and see if that helps.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that you met with another vet to get another opinion. And found one that you liked better. That is the most important thing. It sounds like she has given you several options on how to take care of it. good luck and hope it will go away.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is really good news. What a difference the right vet can make. I still can't believe the first vet went straight to surgery - having not even really FELT the bump!

Hope it does go away... let us know what happens.


----------

